# 6 foot 4 and 12 stone, need a diet to build !!!



## AdamG (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi im new here,

Im only 19 and my metabolism is extremely fast. All i ever do is eat and since November i started the gym. ive managed to put on 2 stone (yes i was 10 stone  ) and i can see a nice difference in arm and shoulder size. im still really skinny and i feel really uncomfortable going out in just a t shirt as i have no back or chest muscle. I have a really intense workout at the moment so that isnt the problem, its just the damn diet!!

As i say my metabolism is fast and im gunna need at least 3.5k cals per day , ive been briefly advised my gym instructor on what to eat but i NEED someone on here to do a full days diet for me which i can follow day in day out. I work fulltime so eating cooked meals through the day is not an option. Money is fine also so i can afford to spend on food and protein. I

Id appreciate it if someone or some people on here could post up some diet plans which they think i should follow, ive got a lads holiday this summer, im not goiing abroad looking like a rake haha!!

Thanks

Adam.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the same for me adam! You need to eat around 5-6 times a day (around every 2.5hours) Theres lots of diet plans in the Diet and Nutrition forum that may help you. They say you will gain around 5-15 pounds of muscle a year, ino people that have gained stones but they tend to look like a telly tubby due to ****e diet lol, Have you tryed weight gaining product, also foods like pasta,tuna,chicken... are all good for bulking. Good luck


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What do you eat now? When you say you can't eat cooked meals at work what do you mean? What can you manage? What's your training like as well?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome AdamG

Im not any expert on bulking, but check the bulking section of the forum, also bulking gainer home-made shakes might be ideal for you.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

50% diet

25% training

25% sleep

This forum has many diets and idea's, don't expect someone to do the hard work for you.

Good luck dude.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

mate ther are diet plans all over the web......

06:30am :

10g of L-Glutamine and 5g Branch Chain Amino Acids

07:00am :

30 mins Steady State cardio (walking uphill, jogging slow, cycling)

07:45am :

100g oats in water

4 egg whites & 1 whole egg (high omega 3 eggs if you can)

10:30am:

Meal Replacement Powder 20g Carbs 40g Protein

1 tablespoon of peanut butter

01:30pm:

150g tuna or 150g chicken breast on wholemeal pitta bread

Large salad - tomatoes, lettuice, cucumber

Apple

Some fish oils (O3 epa,dha)

04:30pm:

50g Mackerel or salmon on wholemeal pitta bread

1 tablespoon peanut butter

05:00pm: Training (weights)

06:00pm:

40g Whey in water

20g maltodextrin

20g dextrose

Creatine

Vitamin C

06:45pm:

75g rice

150g chicken breast or 150g lean beef

Loads of vegetables (2 cups full)

15ml Flaxseed Oil

09:30:

250g cottage cheese

Mackerel or salmon salad

Handful of nuts

* Note - This diet should be tweaked for individuals and is just a starting guideline bulking diet.


----------



## AdamG (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, as i say im new i also see i posted in the ladies section :laugh: I'll have a look around ive just seen other peoples threads where other guys have made diets for them, i mean im a total newbie to the whole weight lifting/dieting thing so id appreciate any help i can get. At the moment im eating porridge in the morning (not a huge portion) , chicken/tuna sandwich in brown bread + a medium sized tub of pasta mixed with bacon and chicken for my dinner break then at night i tend to eat a full meal normally rice/pasta or some sort of steak with vegetables. I go to the gym every weeknight and come back and make a 2 egg omelette along with a protein shake with semi skimmed milk.


----------



## AdamG (Mar 13, 2012)

LER said:


> mate ther are diet plans all over the web......
> 
> 06:30am :
> 
> ...


I work 8 hour days 5 days a week, i dont have time for morning cardio :no: Ill have to do some research into all these biological terms you're using because its like another language to me at the moment.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

ungrateful cnut ... :lol:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I started out 2 years ago 6 ft 7 and 12 stone, after a year and a half of eating everything in sight, literally all day everyday, doing no cardio what so ever and drinking 6-7 pints of full fat milk a day I got to 18 1/2 stones.

It is possible mate but the only way you're going to get there is by sticking at it, day in day out, eating, training, sleeping! I'd say its the best thing I have ever done, wouldn't change or the way I did it! Good luck buddy, you've got a long road ahead!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

AdamG when I started training I was around 6'4 and 10 stone I now float between 17 and 18 stone, my problem was i didn't eat, no breakfast maybe chrisps and chocolate for break and a sandwich for lunch then mums dinner at night.

A good friend of mine who I looked up to was a bodybuilder took me training with him and got me eating a bit more food gradually building it up, in about 4 months I put on around 3 stone


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

AdamG said:


> I work 8 hour days 5 days a week, i dont have time for morning cardio :no: Ill have to do some research into all these biological terms you're using because its like another language to me at the moment.


COURSE U DO!!! Wake up earlier!!! lol

But seriously... The only way to grow is to eat. Anyone that says they cant grow isnt eating enough!


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Mate I was exactly the same as you at the same age only 3 inches shorter, I put on 3 stone in a year naturally with **** training and average diet, when your that slim its not what you eat but how much! IMO don't worry about oils and nuts and other various stuff that makes shopping a nightmare just get loadsa cheap chicken breast or tuna cook up a big batch on Sunday marinate it in various sauces keep in the fridge just add rice or sweet potatoe or in a tortilla (whole wheat) eat every 3 hours no later definitely no cardio in the morning to bulk! No carbs after 7pm


----------



## AdamG (Mar 13, 2012)

LER im not ungrateful :laugh: ive had a look at all them things you suggested and it seems reasonable enough. think ill go on a little shopping spree tomorrow for food and protein. I'll also take a look around here at other diets, skinso and double XL , thanks for your inputs, i do believe its possible as ive already seen a 2 stone increase since November, just got to work harder i guess!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I know how you feel bro, lot of work to do but it can happen! What I'd say is don't focus on macronutrients (carbs, fats, proteins) just take what you're eating now.. and double it, anything you like, the more kcals the better! Try it out for a while and after a good few months maybe a year you'll have a better understanding of your body and what works for you.

Then just make changes where they're needed!


----------



## AdamG (Mar 13, 2012)

guys just one more thing, ive came across this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/170581-4-000-calorie-bulk-diet-nutritional-content.html

I know he weighs a lot more but it seems like a decent diet, i need around 3.8k cals per day rather than his 4.1k but i can adjust. Is it worth buying the USN weight gainer (i can get a cheap deal) , it seems a relatively decent diet, i would add some of the O3 oils etc from the diet posted by LER also...... whats peoples comments on this?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

What would be the reason for fasted cardio for someone on a bulk?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

its simple..

carbs, protein and fats.... eat lots of them, and its too easy to make excuses as to why you cant eat... cut out the excuses and get big

Thank you and good night


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

First thing to do is to work out your required macros... you've already said 3500kcals which sounds roughly about right (maybe a little on the high side but you can see how you get on). I'd try to make sure that you get at least 30% of those calories from protein, so that's a minimum of 260g per day (1040kcals). You can then get the remaining 2460 form any split of fat and carbs that suits (as long as you get a decent amount of both).

I wouldn't worry too much as to what foods you get those macros from or the timing of meals at this stage. The key really is consistency - hit those targets every day without fail and you will put on weight.

Log the food you eat here: myfitnesspal.co.uk they also have apps for smartphones with bar-code readers which is pretty cool.

If you notice too much fat gain then lower the kcals by 250 a day.


----------

